# Where in the Kinsey Mahler-Strauss Scale are you?



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm probably a 2. 

I listen to almost all of Mahler often enough but only a few Strauss (mostly his very late stuff) which I listen with some regularity.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ive heard of Strauss but


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I'm probably a 2.


Ok.
Then Where in the Kinsey Brahms-Wagner Scale








is this avatar?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

More to the point, where on the Mahler-Strauss scale was Kinsey?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> Ok.
> Then Where in the Kinsey Brahms-Wagner Scale
> 
> 
> ...


Owned..........


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Legitimately enjoy Strauss (I assume we mean Richard here); occasionally try (and fail) to get into Mahler. Which makes me a 5.

Incidentally, a new video on Mahler just hit YouTube:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Being a big Mahler fan and hardly a fan at all of Strauss (though I can "appreciate" his musical stature), I roll in as a 1, which suits me just fine.

In fact, this is probably the first time I've ever been number one in anything.

Which means, as my "first time" being number one, I've accomplished two first place finishes in this one post.

I'm on a roll.

There's a local marathon race organizing. I think I'm going to register.

Or I might just stay home and listen to the nine Mahler symphonies again.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> ...the nine Mahler symphonies again.


9? nine?? Nine?? NINE??? :scold:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I occasionally listen to some Mahler, I haven't listened to any R Strauss in quite a while.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler is my favourite composer after Bach. But I love R. Strauss as well, so I went for option 2.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't even remember the last time I put on any music by Strauss. It's been a long, long drought. His music just doesn't speak to me I suppose.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Both Mahler and Strauss are desert island composers for me, so I voted “Equally a Mahler and Strauss fan”.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> I can't even remember the last time I put on any music by Strauss. It's been a long, long drought. *His music just doesn't speak to me I suppose.*


Not even _Vier letzte Lieder_?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Equally a Mahler and Strauss fan


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I voted 2 but 1.5 is probably closer. I am not listening to a lot of Mahler either these days, so this is not easy to tell. I once sat through Rosenkavalier in the Berlin opera, so I guess, I can go with 2...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Neo Romanza said:


> Not even _Vier letzte Lieder_?


That's a fine, moving work. And I like Salome a lot. But his orchestral works just don't register.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I have 16 pieces by Mahler on my regular listening list, compared to 13 by Strauss. I'm not sure if that makes me a, "2", or a, "3". I've likely listened to Mahler more frequently as I found I had to work a little harder to find my Mahler-mojo.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> That's a fine, moving work. And I like Salome a lot. But his orchestral works just don't register.


I'm a huge fan of the tone poems. _Symphonia Domestica_, _Don Juan_, _Tod und Verklärung_, _Also sprach Zarathustra_, _Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_, _Don Quixote_ and _Eine Alpensinfonie_ are favorites, but I never quite go into _Ein Heldenlenben_. I also love the concerti, especially the 2nd _Horn Concerto_ and the _Oboe Concerto_. Of the operas, _Der Rosenkavalier_ holds a special in my heart as does _Salome_ and _Daphne_. I also enjoy the _Violin Sonata_ and much of the lieder. Like I said, he's a favorite composer of mine, so my opinion is incredibly biased.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I was once a big fan of Mahler, now I only incidentally listen to him. Strauss is a must-have composer on my list.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

Mahler was one of the main composers who got me into classical music (after the main piano repertoire infected me), but I have to admit I'm not as much into him nowadays as in the past (he used to be top 5). Still love my favorite pieces though.

I've listened to some R. Strauss, and liked it, but I have yet to properly go through all his masterpieces to see where my esteem for him will stand at the end.

So I'm a 1 today. Hopefully I'll be a 3 in the future. If I'm lucky enough, I'll find a new love and become a 5.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm definitely a 2. I've enjoyed Mahler since I was quite young. Back then Mahler carried me away like few other composers; he still does. There's nothing quite like "surrendering" to one of his symphonies and coming out of it feeling exhausted and exhilarated at the same time. I also liked Strauss's tone poems when I was very young, but I think I have outgrown them. Now they seem like much ado about nothing to me. I do adore his Four Last Songs, as well as Salome, Electra, Der Rosenkavalier, and Ariadne. I think he's a far better opera composer than straight symphonic composer.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

3. They're like two sides of the same coin.


----------

